
UniFi routers will send performance data back to Ubiquiti automatically - croon
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/01/29/ubiquiti_data_collection_policy/
======
bradknowles
This issue is at least two months old, right?

The most recent discussion on HN that I found on this subject is at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21430997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21430997)

Has anything changed since then?

~~~
croon
I am aware of that, but this is new. I had to shorten the title as the
original was too long, but it's in the article.

Update: according to the discussion on the Ubiquiti forums, you can indeed
disable the most recent telemetry as well, but you have to manually provision
some config changes (that Ubiquiti had not documented).

------
fiberoptick
Are there any decent alternatives to Unifi APs or home switches and routers?

Willing to pay a modest premium, even.

~~~
devilbunny
For AP's, I've been happy with the TP-LINK EAP245's I bought. They're
reasonably inexpensive, will do VLANs, and have controller software that's not
too different from the Unifi stuff, but it's just for the AP's on the network.

------
tramfu
How can that even fly with GDPR?

~~~
pova
No personally identifiable data is collected, so the option can be opt-out by
default. Not sure about not being able to disable it though.

